# TSLA Stock Price Discussion - 2019 Q3



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

New quarter, and pre-opening price is at 223.95

ETA: and $230.30 at opening


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Wahoo!!! They even beat CNBC's made up estimate of 93k. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146152051434381313


----------



## ssc8666 (Aug 4, 2018)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Wahoo!!! They even beat CNBC's made up estimate of 93k.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146152051434381313


Go Tesla!!


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

This is what disruption looks like.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146425572941357057


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

The move of TSLA was a little underwhelming considering the record quarter.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FF35 said:


> The move of TSLA was a little underwhelming considering the record quarter.


Shorts selling off a bit of their long shares to keep the price from going to high.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> Shorts selling off a bit of their long shares to keep the price from going to high.


Shorts also have long shares?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Shorts also have long shares?


Yep. It's one method to help manipulate stock price.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> Yep. It's one method to help manipulate stock price.


TIL


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

More short seller methods from the mind of Jim Cramer: https://cleantechnica.com/2019/03/0...rt-sellers-manipulate-stocks-like-tesla-tsla/


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

You know what’s friggn’ hilarious. This morning TSLA dropped to $232 and record deliveries were reported.

Two weeks ago, some “analysts” were saying Tesla would fall short of their guidance for the quarter and the stock hit $234.

The more this happens, the more I realize Tesla is doing amazing things and people are scared.


----------



## ssc8666 (Aug 4, 2018)

Makes me wonder how will Wall Street react if Tesla beats their 2nd quarter earning estimates? Down $1.00?


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

No worries about the current stock price. Disruption is already here.

Look to the transformation that's going on in China for encouragement. The rest of the world, including the US, will have no choice but to follow suit. The automotive industry will turn upside down very soon.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Disappointing news just as they roll out a new solar program.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Disappointing news just as they roll out a new solar program.


He makes a good point in that Tesla should probably be doing a lot more to "make it right".

But what he doesn't state (and probably doesn't realize) is that these original systems used 3rd party panels and were installed by contractors. Back then, Solar City pretty much just organized and financed solar installations. They weren't making their own panels.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

garsh said:


> He makes a good point in that Tesla should probably be doing a lot more to "make it right".
> 
> But what he doesn't state (and probably doesn't realize) is that these original systems used 3rd party panels and were installed by contractors. Back then, Solar City pretty much just organized and financed solar installations. They weren't making their own panels.


Am I missing your point, Garsh? I don't believe that the fact that Tesla employees didn't manufacture or install these systems has any bearing on the WalMart lawsuit. The fact is, they sold the system to WalMart, and are responsible for any negligent installation or malfunctioning product.

The point this guy makes, and it appears to be a good one, is why won't Tesla make good? We all know that Tesla's customer service model needs significant improvement. Whether you own stock or not(I do), this further demonstration of Tesla's apparent disdain for customer service is scary.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

...and Tesla should hire better lawyers & spokespeople!

Do we know for sure whether the Walmart equipment and installations were all 3rd party? Not that it matters much in terms of the lawsuit. Although it does make me feel uneasy about the new solar rental deal from Tesla.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Gotta wonder, what does @LUXMAN think about all this?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FRC said:


> Am I missing your point, Garsh?


I guess you are. It's that these aren't Tesla-made solar panels and inverters. So if the equipment is found to have quality problems, it has no bearing on the quality of panels that you currently get from Tesla that they manufacture themselves.

As far as Tesla "making good", I agree, and I said so. The situation should have never been allowed to deteriorate to the point of lawsuits, and that's on Tesla.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

garsh said:


> I guess you are. It's that these aren't Tesla-made solar panels and inverters. So if the equipment is found to have quality problems, it has no bearing on the quality of panels that you currently get from Tesla that they manufacture themselves.
> 
> As far as Tesla "making good", I agree, and I said so. The situation should have never been allowed to deteriorate to the point of lawsuits, and that's on Tesla.


Gotcha, Garsh. You were speaking more about the concern of future buyers, not WalMart. However, if that video is to be believed, the issue is probably more installation related then panel related. At any point, I think we agree that Tesla should have gotten out in front of this long before the lawsuit was filed.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FRC said:


> Gotcha, Garsh. You were speaking more about the concern of future buyers, not WalMart.


Since this is the TSLA stock price discussion thread, I was thinking more to the concerns of people who are deciding whether or not to invest in the company.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

And now we start to hear about the other side of the story.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164559001805369344


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

There is now a document where Tesla responds to Walmart:
https://www.wholemars.com/TeslaResponse.pdf
It basically highlights several ways in which Walmart was breaking the contract that they had signed with Tesla (well, Solar City).
Which means that Walmart probably wouldn't win any attempt at litigation.

But the original announcement was probably just Walmart strong-arming Tesla into making additional concessions. And it looks like it may have worked.
Others see this as Walmart "backing down", but I personally believe that this was Walmart's objective from the beginning.
Walmart, Tesla look to address issues surrounding solar systems


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Here we go. Clean Technica had dug into things quite a bit deeper than anybody else.

What's The Real Reason Walmart Is Suing Tesla?

The document that I linked above actually *predates* Walmart's lawsuit - it's not a response. So Tesla had _initiated_ action against Walmart for "breach of agreement". Walmart's lawsuit was kind of a "nuclear option" defensive play.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Walmart's request to de-energize all of its Tesla solar systems cost Tesla roughly $40k per day (7:40 mark below). How many months of revenue were lost so far?

https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/tesla-daily-tesla-news-analysis/id1273643094?i=1000447607425


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

https://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/tesla-navigating-landmines-zapped-competition

I can't believe I found a positive article on Tesla!


----------

